# Thoughts on Eldars...



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have recently been contemplating starting a new army. Not that I NEED a new army.. but I have several incomplete armies at this time..

Space Marines: Praetors of Orpheus (@2000 pts - 70% painted)
Space Marines: Space Wolves (@2000 pts - @ 50% painted)
Orks (@ 1600 pts - @30% painted)
Chaos Space Marines: Word Bearers (@ 2000 pts - @ 80% painted **) 
**(Hope to finish by Christmas)

My thoughts and inspirations have been drifting towards possibly starting an Eldar army. I have always liked the vehicles and such and the new models look very nice.

Here is my issue... If I do start this army, I would like to add Harlequins and at one point even thought of making an all Harlequin army. That would be a nightmare for painting. :shok:

My idea for the army is based off of a thread that I had read in which the suggestion was made to base the paint-scheme off of the Army of the Dead from LotR. 










I also found an interesting paint-scheme for Harlequins...










This paint scheme is more subdued although still retaining the Harlequin feel. (IMO)

The thought that I had was this....

I looked into some Craftworlds and found several listed as "lost" or "destroyed". This led me to briefly craft a rough back story in which a small army of Eldar warriors managed to escape the destruction of their Craftworld. They drifted in the Webway for an untold time. During this time, they managed to assemble a new army. They changed their armor/vehicle colorations... they used a new color-scheme that gives them the image of an army of ghosts.... they are considered "dead" by many of the other Craftworlds. 
It is rough but it is a start. 

I was thinking of converting a Necron Deceiver and painting it up as a "Laughing God". (There are several conversions posted that are really cool. I wanted to add a unit of Harlequins.... hence the Laughing God.) I want to add Harlequins, just because they look cool!!! and I really like the Shadowseer and Death Jester.

Well... there you have it..

PLEASE.. I would really like feedback and any and all suggestions. I have been pondering asking for the Eldar Battleforce for Christmas, to start me off, and I would like some feedback. Eldar players... please let me know what you think. This is the second time that I have started an Eldar army. The first time was years ago (when the first Eldar Falcon model came out) and I only had a few models. I ended up selling it to a friend. I have now come to a point, where I would like to try a new direction.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting idea, I am in the process of building up an Eldar force myself. I like the sound of using the Necron Deceiver to represent the Laughing God not sure it would be game legal though. Another issue is that an all Harlequin army is not going to be very playable, it will do well against heavily armoured troops but with a 5+Inv save Harlequins are not the toughest choices in the Eldar army, for them to reach their full potential they require a Wave Serpent allowing them to sweep in and jump onto the foe without getting shot up first. 

The Eldar Battleforce is not the best out there but it gives a start at least and is cheaper than buying the models separately, although as with all Battleforces it requires the addition of an HQ choice to make it game legal.


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

The Harlequin army idea was just a thought... I'd rather take a more "traditional" route for construction. 
The Battleforce boxsets are a good way to get a chunk of models quickly.. and as you said.. it's cheaper than buying it seperately.

I want to do some test paint-jobs to see if I like the look of the mini's. I find that the look of an army really drives me to paint more. If I can't get into it... I'm lost.

I just found the ForgeWorld Avatar model... SWEET!!!

Maybe Santa can bring me it??? :wink:


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Keikan300 said:


> I want to do some test paint-jobs to see if I like the look of the mini's. I find that the look of an army really drives me to paint more. If I can't get into it... I'm lost.
> 
> I just found the ForgeWorld Avatar model... SWEET!!!
> 
> Maybe Santa can bring me it??? :wink:


If you want to do test paint jobs try picking up some cheap Guardian models on E-bay, no point on spending money on a new set just to test paint them. 
I like the Avatar model particularly but am not a fan of it as a gaming piece, it's too much of a target and gets shot to hell before it can get into combat usually.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Just my two cents, im currently finishing up my Beil Tan army, and was also pondering a Harlie element maybe to form into its own sub force at some point. The Deceiver model could represent an avatar of the laughing god, I thought this would be an interesting concept. The Farseer I was going to have as a Master Shadowseer, an autarch as the Solitaire ect. Would be some very nice conversion possibilities and a very interesting army.

As for more traditional armies go with an almost army of ghosts element goes I love the idea. Maybe a solid unit of rangers and scorps to strike from the shadows ect. A pale blue/grey paint scheme could look very interesting, maybe have no models without helmets so to dehumanise them as much as possible. Let us know what you decide on, has deffo caught my interest


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

being an Iyldan player i dislike Quins becuase of fluff and when it comes to combat i would much rather take Scorpions or maybe Banshees.

I like the idea of the fluff however i'm not sure on how the Laughing god would work in normal games as i'm sure using the desivers profile would make it really unfair. My advice is to have a combat themed Eldar forcew tih Quins and Assault Guardians etc all in wave serpents. This would be a "fly like a Butterfly, Stick like a bee" sort ot tacktics of hitting hard and fast. Jetbikes would also work along side them well and a Farseer and retanuie of Warlocks would look great on bikes along side you mountian of wave serpents.


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jaws900... I was thinking of using the Laughing God conversion as an Avatar... not as a god exactly. 

I like the Harlequins mostly for the look and the also for their fluff. A troupe of roaming combat-dancers?? What's not to like?? ;-) I also like the new mini line. The Death Jester looks really cool as does the Shadowseer.

I bought a pack of Eldar Guardians and I hope to try out my proposed paint scheme on them. If it looks good and I think that I can pull it off, then I think we are in business.


----------

